# Look rightly on the fruits of faith



## MW

Robert Traill (The Lord's Prayer, John 17:24), Works 2:248:

Far be it from me to encourage any believer (much less an unbeliever) to put any confidence in their own works or obedience; but I am sure that it would greatly promote a believer’s peace and joy, to look rightly on the fruits of his faith. And that is the right way of judging of them by a believer, when he saith concerning his obedience, these four things: “(1.) I, the worker, am one in Christ. (2.) The work I do, is the fruit of my faith in Christ, and of my being in him. (3.) The work is done in Christ’s name. (4.) And as such is put in his hand, to be perfumed and presented to God by him.” Must not the conclusion of faith be, that Christ will procure a gracious acceptance thereof?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZackF

MW said:


> Robert Traill (The Lord's Prayer, John 17:24), Works 2:248:
> 
> Far be it from me to encourage any believer (much less an unbeliever) to put any confidence in their own works or obedience; but I am sure that it would greatly promote a believer’s peace and joy, to look rightly on the fruits of his faith. And that is the right way of judging of them by a believer, when he saith concerning his obedience, these four things: “(1.) I, the worker, am one in Christ. (2.) The work I do, is the fruit of my faith in Christ, and of my being in him. (3.) The work is done in Christ’s name. (4.) And as such is put in his hand, to be perfumed and presented to God by him.” Must not the conclusion of faith be, that Christ will procure a gracious acceptance thereof?



Thanks for this. One can't overstate the importance of the word 'rightly.'


----------

